

South American startup Moneero creates bitcoin payment API for Twitter, SMS - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/south-american-startup-moneero-creates-sms-bitcoin-payment-system/

======
ismaelc
I didn't see an API documentation on their site. Or I missed it?

